# epson wf 7610 icc profile needed free please



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

hi will appreciate if anybody can share epson wf 7610 icc profile


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Are you using sublimation ink ?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

olga1 said:


> Are you using sublimation ink ?


hi boss am using pigment ink.

i mainly use jpss soft stretch paper light by neenah.
3g jet opaque by neenah.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The profile should come from your ink source.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> The profile should come from your ink source.


purcashed the prnter from ebay used but new .

it never came with profile


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

i have a question about icc profile.

people say i need it for photoshop ?
but all the main stuff is being worked on cameo studio so what do i do in this case ? how can icc profile be used


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The whole point of profiles is to make sure you're getting the true colors you want in your printouts. 

How are you using your Epson with your Cameo? What exactly are you doing?


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

You don't need a ink profile to print with pigment ink


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> The whole point of profiles is to make sure you're getting the true colors you want in your printouts.
> 
> How are you using your Epson with your Cameo? What exactly are you doing?




i have adobe photoshop cs2 this is where i make all my editing and then lastly save the images as png transperant and load them into cameo studeo 1 by 1 then from cameo studeo again i use the print button and my epson print option settings comes up.


am trying to print the exact color of the image what i se on pc i want it to be like that on my paper


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admittedly, I know nothing about cameo studio. Are you just using it to print? Why not print directly from Photoshop?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> Admittedly, I know nothing about cameo studio. Are you just using it to print? Why not print directly from Photoshop?



i love photoshop but their is a problem why i or others cant use photoshop to print it.

we require to cut the paper using silhouette cameo and to get this done we need to using cameo studio to add import images and trace image and add registration marks on top and bottom of the page , this is how cameo cutter machine reads these registration marks and knows where exactly to cut on that paper.


with photoshop we cant add the registration marks this is the problem.



so this is what i do.

1: open cameo studeo , import image , trace image or anything , add registration marks , print directly from cameo studeo , then get the paper insert it into cameo cutter machine and cut it.


----------

